# I Q bow sights lets here experiences and opinions



## markny (Mar 29, 2014)

anyone try one of these. like to here some reviews.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish they made a single pin...."no-peep" or retna lock. is great!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

I was able to shoot one of these for a limited time, with mixed feelings. Personally I couldn't get used to the string blurring my vision, and it was a little distracting to keep the green ring centered, or even visible for that matter. Is it an awesome feature, yes, but I like my vertical pins and peep better. Just my opinion!


----------



## 240m3srt (May 6, 2013)

Best sight ive found for hunting. I switched to an HHA then sold it after 2 weeks...went back to the 7 pin XL Pro and couldn't be happier. The retina lock makes all the difference! I think(and have told IQ) that the only improvement I can see is making a version with .010 pins so I can get really precise at 70 and 80yd.


----------



## kozal01 (Nov 18, 2013)

I shot one on a buddies bow, really nice sight, well built and the pins are super bright. The retina lock was a distraction IMO though, not sure I could get used to that. Retina lock or not, it's a quality sight.


----------



## TSPham (Jan 14, 2010)

Great sight. I have used a No-Peep for years, so the retina lock was easy to get used to. It was nicer than the no-peep in that it is right in the sight.....use a peep where you can see the retina-lock and bubble at the periphery at top and bottom....I think I have a 3/16" on all my bows, but 1/4" will certainly get everything in the peep window. I have since gotten one for my back up bow and my boys' bows. The newer ones are nicer (older ones the pins were on a single column slot, newer ones have 2 slots). I think the only issue is that it is hard to replace pins or fiber optics on the newer ones. The newer ones have smaller pins than the older model, but the older ones can be found used for good deals.

I know people have had issues with the retina lock moving....I think that only applies to the older ones. My son has on older 7-pin version we bought used on Craigslist for $60...it creeped the retina lock a few times, but once we got it set for him, I put a dab of hot glue on the dial and it has stayed put. This may be due to the sight being old and used (or abused), but we can't complain for that price.

It helps tremendously if you're nitpicky about fine tuning, bare-shaft tuning would be so much harder if you torque and could not detect it with sights like this or the no-peep or anchor sight. I can get my Destroyer tuned to hit bare shaft right on with fletched arrows to 30 yards thanks to sights like this. If you don't think you need something like this, see how well you can get your bare shaft arrows to hit at 20-30 yards?


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

It really helps you to maintain an even grip with no torque. Once you get sighted in and adjusted and shot it a bit you don't spend allot of time looking at it as you might think. It is just there in the peripheral view as you concentrate on the target. I have a 5 pin recent version and like it a lot. It has helped shrink my groups by half from before I got it.


----------



## kotov (7 mo ago)

I have heard many good things about them, but would like to hear from you guys that have used them. Thanks If you enjoyed reading about "Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit IQ Bow Sight" here in TheHighRoad.org archive, you'll LOVE our community. Come join TheHighRoad.org today for the full version! DieselTech I have had one on my Mathews Creed for a little over a year. So far it has held up well. Its a very solid sight, has great adjustability, and is one of the brightest sights I have ever used. The only issue I have is that the windage adjustment is not click adjustable, but thats a minor quibble. If you you want know more, read this article - https://wildproofgear.com/best-bow-sights-under-100/


----------



## mod54 (11 mo ago)

The IQ 5 pin really helped with my form, being a new archer. Can see if I am torqueing the grip. I use a 1/4 peep, and can see the retina lock well. After anchoring, I just glance at it to check for alignment, then proceed with shot. When it is locked in, my shot is great, if not, shot is off a little. Also like the bright pins .. out to 50 yards ... longest shots so far, I can still see the target very well. Easily adjustable too. I don't have experience with other sights, but really like this one.


----------

